# Dove stone kill



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice one, Nico! How many does it take for a hearty meal for a big guy like you? Do you eat more than just the breast? Some of my acquaintances do that -- eat only the breast.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I also just eat the breasts just run your knife down the breast bone and two nice breasts. Good clean kill again Nico, well done mate.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the comments, well usually three for me and I did try get others but I missed on another 15 yards away annoying the stones hit in front of the head of the dove or passed over it. Its funny you get one clean kill with one shot to miss at another after four shots. It happens that way sometimes, hey even a hawk has its share of misses despite its hunting efficiency and a jaguar sometimes misses too.

I got a clean kill and this one will wait in the freezer for others









It was dead upon impact no life no twitching nothing just boom and dead








Oh yeah I usually only eat the breast on these..


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Eres Bravo Nico! eres Bravo!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Deep fry it and serve with salt. Yummy










Link to recipe


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Great work Nico and thanks for sharing. That antler slingshot of yours is really racking up a body count!

No mooch for me today; we're going offshore.......

With the horrendous amount of damage done by your stone, I don't think there was ever much threat of it flying off after being shot. Or doing anything except falling lifelessly to the ground. Excellent work Nico and with stones, too.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Great kill! Impressive impact!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting Nico.
Philly


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Good shooting and killed the old way with stones, Dove is a nice meat to eat. i only eat the breast and the ferrets get the rest, doves are nice stir fried, jeff


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

great hunt Nico, woul'nt whant to have a confrotation wit a slingshot againts you. Never.
ps You have a Pm


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Great kill and hunting tale once again Nico!

You continue to represent all the rubberband chain users with your hunting exploits, including more testimony to what a hefty stone can do with the right bandset, pouch, and shooter. This is a true testimony of the devastation caused by a shot in the vitals by an nicely shaped heavy stone.....and as I always say, I love that antler frame. 
Though I've yet to register stone and chain kill, my time will come when the weather begins to warm up and I am not as busy. Each new kill post makes me yearning for a go at some game....









Keep it up, you've been quite successful as of late and I hope you and frogman continue to fill up the hunting section with kill pictures as I really do enjoy each one....

Take Care - John


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Great shot, clean kill. You can roast a whole dove (after gutting and plucking) a good way to get more meat.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Way too go Nick. Good shooting and hunting. A slinger that is hungary will always find a way to take some meat for the pot....Frogman


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone,

I think that I will need to look for some more doves tomorrow as it is still raining and they tend to touch ground and fly less than normal. They are excellent tasting birds I personally rate them similar in flavor to quail and those are good eating, too bad no quails near by. Well rain or not I will also make a run for a rabbit in the morning since I will be working graveyard tonight.

I wish you all the best in your slingshot hunting adventures as this is one of the greatest ways to hunt as it takes a lot of practice and learning to develop the skills to be successful at slingshot hunting. I only wish I connected more times than I shoot









Hey its a learning curb for all of us and even after all this time and the many small game I killed over the years with stones with my homemade slingshots the rush of doing it again and again never goes away. It feels great to fill your pot with a primitive stone shooting weapon whether you used lead, steel, or stone







it was originally a stone shooter.

Thanks for your comments 
Nico


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice one nico keep up the good shooting.


----------



## bushwacker (Jan 20, 2010)

nice one nick

i made up a set of 443's i was surprised how fast they shot,but i cant get them to last more then 20 shots


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

bushwacker said:


> nice one nick
> 
> i made up a set of 443's i was surprised how fast they shot,but i cant get them to last more then 20 shots


Hmmm maybe I can help with this: What kind of rubberbands are you using? This is the first place to look, cos I know if you make them with thin or sensitive rubberbands that tear easily they will not last. The right kind of rubberbands will easily give you from 200-500 shots. I usually average some 300-400 shots before the chains start getting brittle..

Another thing to be honest I have experimented with the tapers but I prefer solid even chains I like 444 and when extreme heavy shooting 555 chains. But field experience has shown that the red#32 444 chains are very effective at taking small game with quick clean kills.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nest Buster said:


> Nice one nico keep up the good shooting.


Thanks Nestbuster,

Too bad I didnt get a chance to hunt today as the evening darkened fast what with the stormy weather and all, there's always tomorrow..


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Great job!!! A nice dove was my last slingshot kill. Tasted great by quickly dusting it with flour and pan frying it in a little bacon grease!!! Salt and pepper to taste!!!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Great job!!! A nice dove was my last slingshot kill. Tasted great by quickly dusting it with flour and pan frying it in a little bacon grease!!! Salt and pepper to taste!!!


Hi Perry,

That sounds tasty fried in bacon grease.. Did you use lead balls to kill your last dove? I didnt see any doves earlier but one pigeon that I spared although an easy kill it would have fallen behind a barbed wire fence so I let it be.

Who knows what tomorrow brings.. We'll see..


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

dinner


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

whatt size rubberbands do u use im thinking of making 1 of theys


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

mckee said:


> whatt size rubberbands do u use im thinking of making 1 of theys


These are red rubberbands with a higher latex content Red #32 rubberbands I made a tutorial on the construction of these types of bands some time ago and jerksshed. http://jacksshed.myf....html

These rubberbands are currently sold as rubberbandgun ammo and to get these kind of results these are the best rubberbands for this kind of slingshot.

You can kill rabbits, squirrels and any small game with these bands, they are powerful enough to get the job done.
I hunt almost exclusively with the chained rubberband bands and use stones for ammo, this dove is just one of the many that have fallen to the chains and stones.
Thanks for looking and commenting

Nico


----------

